# Keller jig



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I have an old tape of Marc Sommerfield making a router table. And when he makes the drawer he uses a keller dovetail jig. He has his set up with a center line on the tail jig and a center line on the tail board. when he lines the tow up and routers the tails the come out even. And he doe the same with the pin board. with the exception of the pin board is off set. I have played with my jig I can't seem to figure out the off set, does anyone know? I'm using the 1601 jig. Thanks Hat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hat

Here's a show and tell on the Keller jig it may help..

http://www.kellerdovetail.com/reviews/r-woodsmith-2004.html

By the way Marc it using a Katie jig in the video  but that's not a big deal because they both work about the same way.. 

========

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-1.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C9aOPsVd9w


============


----------



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

No the video I have, he said it was a keller but that does not matter. And no that is not quit what I'm looking for. I already know how to cut them that way. The way he did when he placed the pin board on the jig it was already lined up. No marking no scribing. If he had 100 boards the same with and placed them next to the stop they would all come out the same. He some how figure out the off set. As I said I played with my own and every time I tried it it would come out off by the with of the pin or the cutter it self. Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tim

I use siding stop blocks,, they will let you do as many as you want and they will always be right on..


========


----------



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

bobj3 I like that set up. How do you figure in the off set. And what are the specs. On the block I really like that type of set up Hat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

It comes down to how wide the stock is, but most of the time I leave 1/2' on each end of the board..for the dovetails socket,,, with the 7/16" dovetail bit size.

==========


----------



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I found the answer I was lookind. The "off set" is half the width of one pin on the the pin board. So this weekend I will build my keller with stops and all. Thanks for all your help. Tim


----------

